# GERD/IBS/D/ANXIETY/PANIC ATTACKS



## IWillTrustInGod (Feb 27, 2016)

I was diagnosed with Crohn's at age 6, Type 1 Diabetes at 15, and deal many other issues from my autoimmune disorders. I'm almost 23, and recently, this past year I am suffering with IBS/D symptoms and terrible GERD. I've been on Remicade since 7 years old, and have taken several medications to treat my digestive/immune system. I notice that my anxiety gets really bad after I eat/when I have to use the bathroom. I immediately have to belch, I get bad cramps near my navel/lower stomach, and feel shaky, short of breath, dizzy, faint-ish, and I can feel my heartbeat rapidly. Now, I am having tingles as if my whole body is falling asleep, and sometimes a heavy thrumming/vibration, almost like a cellphone buzzing but in my legs..sometimes it lasts for hours. Not to mention I can feel extremely cold or hot throughout my body during this anxious, panicky spell. These panic/anxiety symptoms start 30 mins before I have a bowel movement. I feel better instantly when I go, but I still have the anxiety/panic attack affect hours after the BM. I am now finding that I am having anxiety over other normal things too such as: sleeping, being alone, leaving the house, going out in public in general, taking a shower with the door closed, even talking to friends, or doing things I used to loved now seems like a chore. I've been prescribed medication for anxiety and GERD, but these aren't helping the attacks or spells from my stomach or doing normal things. Does anyone have any suggestions or tips?


----------



## angiemanns (Mar 7, 2016)

Taking Bentyl before meals helps a lot. It is an antispasmodic medication that targets the stomach and digestive tract and helps with the cramping. Without the cramps, your anxiety might be greatly reduced.


----------

